# Quick Question: "Have you ever been given medical treatment in the UK?"



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

"Have you ever been given medical treatment in the UK?"

Does this question include the emergency room (dehydration during hot yoga session!) or contraception appointment?

Thanks,
Oscar


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes I believe it does. Anything that required the use of the Health Service would fall under this.

At any rate it doesn't hurt to declare it. Good luck!


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks very much!


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just a quick follow up. The question "Were you told that you had to pay for your medical treatment?" scares me!

We weren't asked to pay anything and nothing of it was mentioned, does this mean that we'll be charged in the future?
Or what effect in general to the application will this question have?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

If you were on a tourist visa, you should have paid. Or at the very least had your insurance cover the costs.

What visa were you on when you had these treatments? I can understand the emergency treatment on holiday but contraception?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

If you were on any other type of visa like- Student visa/ YMS visa you will be ok to use the NHS for free.


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

It was a Visit Visa (the present application is for for Marriage Visit Visa).
I was actually surprised that there was no mention of fees or anything (for either time) regarding to immigration status (before or after). 
Is there any info that we should be aware of at this time.

Thanks,
Oscar


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Treatment in an emergency room is not chargeable even for those in tourist visas. I'm not sure about contraception.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hmm yes, the NHS have not always been well equipped to deal with the various types of immigration statuses while giving treatment and they are certainly trying to proactively change that now.

I think your only option is to apologise for not having paid in the first instance and offer to settle this if need be.

On your fiancé visa or spouse visa, you do not have to pay to use the NHS as it's use is incorporated in your IHS fees I believe. If I am mistaken, I hope someone will come along and correct me.

But that;s by the by, for now the most crucial thing is addressing your use of the NHS on your tourist visa trip. Good luck!


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

There's no option to enter any text, just a [Y][N] answer.
Should I just stick to the script, or include a note anywhere else?

To provide clarification, the question reads. "Were you told that you had to pay for your medical treatment?", rather than simply asking if we paid.

Thanks again


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Then just respond that you were not, i.e. no. 

Hmm I am not sure now on how to address this, perhaps in your covering letter? maybe someone else has better advise. Sorry haven't been much help!


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your help so far. Really appreciated and very useful.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Google is your friend, people:

Will I be Entitled to NHS Treatment?


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you very much. This issue is completely cleared up! The page you shared is very useful, it didn't appear when I searched for what is included under 'medical treatment'.

It was actually obvious once I started entering the details as it mentions A&E directly, it just doesn't specify whether A&E is 'medical treatment' before you click 'yes'.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jan 11, 2016)

We put it in the comments/notes section at the end of the application.


----------

